# Gaggia baby class - leaking around outside of group



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi All

Hope someone can help. My 4 yo Baby Class now leaks quite a bit of water around the *outside* of the group. Before I start to pull it apart, does anyone have an indication of what parts (presumably gasket) I am going to need to fix. Oh, and a nice pictorial how to would be excellent.









Thanks.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Definitely gasket! This video is for a Gaggia Classic but its basically the same job


----------



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow - thanks for quick reply.

Will it leak from OUTSIDE the group (where the group dissappears into the sheet steel, close to the 4 allen keys you can see in your picture) if it is the standard group gasket? I thought standard group gasket leaks leaked around the outside of the portafilter.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If its leaking from outside the group then you have either a boiler leak, crack in the boiler, a leaking tube connecting the steam wand or any of a number other problems.

I would take the case off, its not too difficult and this video (again whilst not your machine) shows exactly how to do it.

This might give you a clue as to what is leaking. Make sure the machine isn't plugged in lol. Don't you just love youtube.


----------



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks - will give that a go.


----------



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

OK - finally got to this. Thought I would try changing the standard group seal first. Surprise - leak seems to be (mainly) fixed. No idea how it was getting past the seal, then up and around the outside of the group - but it was.

Thanks again

Tony.


----------

